# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  Burma erleichtert die Einreisebestimmungen

## schiene

Berlin 07.08.2010 
Ab sofort erhalten Besucher des südostasiatischen Vielvölkerstaates Burma, der auch Myanmar genannt wird, ihr Visum nach der Landung am Flughafen. Das teilt die deutsche Vertretung des Fremdenverkehrsamtes Myanmar mit. Antragsformulare werden von den Fluggesellschaften sowie am Yangon International Airport ausgegeben.
Für das Visum bei Einreise sind ein noch mindestens sechs Monate gültiger Reisepass, zwei aktuelle Fotos (vier mal sechs Zentimeter) und ein Rückflugticket nötig. Außerdem muss jeder Tourist bei der Einreise Bargeld im Wert von 300 US-Dollar (rund 226 Euro) mit sich führen. 
Bei Familien beläuft sich der Betrag auf insgesamt 600 US-Dollar (451 Euro). Das Touristenvisum kostet 28 US-Dollar (21 Euro), gilt 28 Tage und ist nicht verlängerbar. Kinder unter sieben Jahren erhalten die Einreiseerlaubnis kostenlos, wenn sie in Begleitung der Eltern reisen oder einen eigenen Reisepass besitzen. (APA, dpa)

----------


## schiene

Hier noch der Link von der Botschaft Myanmars/Burmas in Berlin
http://www.botschaft-myanmar.de/4.html

----------


## Greenhorn

? in dem Link heisst es zunaechst (unter 1.) ", ... erhaelt man bei Ankunft an den Internationalen Flughaefen."
Fraglich, ob das unter 6. festgelegte "Transit-Visa/24Std." auch Anwendung auf die Visa-runs findet?
Z.Z. kostet das 10 $.

Habe bis heute noch keinen Burmesen kennengelernt der diese neue, ohne Volksabstimmung eingefuehrte Staatenbezeichnung (Myanmar) benutzt. Auch Volksgruppen wie die Mon weigern sich.
In Th benutzt man auch weiter die alte Bezeichnung.

Die Einnahmen (in Burma) fuer Visa-Runs haben sich fast verdoppelt, als Thailand die Dauer von 30 auf 15 Tage heruntergesetzt hatte. Schoenes Geschenk!

----------


## schiene

*aus dem Wiki.....*

Myanmar ['mijanma??][3] ist im deutschsprachigen Raum, im Vereinigten Königreich[4], in Australien und den USA nach wie vor unter der früheren Schreibweise Birma beziehungsweise Burma bekannt.
Eigentlich handelt es sich bei Burma und Myanmar nicht um zwei unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen. Bama ['b?ma] mit verhältnismäßig dumpfem „a“ als erstem Vokal, von dem sich die englisch ausgesprochene Schreibweise Burma (und davon in anderen Sprachen wiederum Birma) herleitet, und Myanma sind seit jeher die Bezeichnungen für die größte Bevölkerungsgruppe der Bamar in ihrer eigenen Sprache und für ihr Land. Dazu kommen Unterschiede in der Aussprache durch die Dialekte, denn je nachdem, wie stark man die Lippen schließt und wie viel Druck beim ersten Konsonanten entsteht, ist der Übergang von „B“ zu „M“ fließend. Der Begriff Myanma soll bis ins ausgehende 11. Jahrhundert zurückgehen und von König Kyanzittha geprägt worden sein.[5][6] Er entstammt der Schriftsprache und findet sich daher eher in historischen Dokumenten, während Bama umgangssprachlich verwendet wird. Seit den 1920er-Jahren gab es Bestrebungen, einen einheitlichen Begriff für alle im jetzigen Myanmar beheimateten Volksgruppen zu finden. So wurde mehrmals Bama durch Myanma ersetzt und umgekehrt.
Die offizielle Umbenennung des Landes in Pyidaungsu Thamada Myanmar Naing-Ngan-Daw („Union Myanmar“) durch das Militär war daher in erster Linie ein Vorhaben mit Außenwirkung. Das Land sollte sich als selbstbewusster Staat präsentieren, der die Kolonialzeit endgültig überwunden hat. Kritiker bemängeln, dass die Umbenennung durch die Willkür der Machthaber geschehen sei, ohne eine Volksabstimmung hierüber abhalten zu lassen.
Die Umbenennung erfolgte aufgrund des Gesetzes Nr. 15/89 vom 18. Juni 1989, das auch die offizielle Schreibweise vieler Ortschaften neu bestimmte. Hierfür wurden die Namen in ihrer ursprünglichen Form, also unter Ausschluss derjenigen Veränderungen, welche sie durch den kolonialen Einfluss erfahren hatten, nach ihrer aktuellen Aussprache ins lateinische Alphabet verschriftlicht.

----------


## Greenhorn

Viele Thais betonen die letzte Silbe des Landesnamen so, dass es sich wie das Wort fuer "Hund" (maa) anhoert. Boese Zungen behaupten, die machen das absichtlich?  ::

----------


## schiene

Viele Thais können nicht vertragen das 1767 Ayutthaya von den Burmesen eingenommen und vollständig zerstört wurde.

----------


## schiene

ich habe(allerdings ohne Quellenangabe)gelesen das dieses Visum schon wieder zum 01.10.2010 eigestellt werden soll.Angeblich soll es mit den bevorstehenden Wahlen in Burma zusammen hängen.Kann aber diese Aussage nur wieder geben und nicht bestätigen da ich bisher auch nichts dazu gefunden habe.

----------


## schiene

kann mir jemand sagen ob und wenn ja welches Visum Thais benötigen wenn sie ca.1 Woche im Land umherfahren wollen(nicht nur Grenzgebiet???)

----------


## schiene

24.08.2010 
*Myanmar - Visa bei Ankunft ausgesetzt*
Die Regierung von Myanmar hat das erst im Mai 2010 eingeführte Programm zur Erteilung von Visa bei der Einreise ("Visa on arrival") mit Wirkung vom 1. September 2010 bis auf Weiteres wieder ausgesetzt.
Reisende brauchen für Reisen nach Myanmar ab diesem Zeitpunkt wieder ein vor der Reise besorgtes Visum!
Quelle:
http://visum-centrale.de/service/news.php



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Greenhorn

> kann mir jemand sagen ob und wenn ja welches Visum Thais benötigen wenn sie ca.1 Woche im Land umherfahren wollen(nicht nur Grenzgebiet???)


Denke im "Normalfall" gibt es keine Sonderbehandlung. Fahrt ihr noch vor den Wahlen?

http://thainews.prd.go.th/en/news.php?id=255309030048

Ich kann das nicht belegen, aber irgendwie, ...... geht da einem vielleicht etwas die Duese??? Die Leute hier (Burmesen) sind irgendwie , ....so ..komisch, "kurz angebunden", "aus-dem-Weg-gehend", ...
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/politik/...20-Jahren.html
http://www.das-parlament.de/2010/32-.../30783088.html

----------


## Siamfan

> Viele Thais können nicht vertragen das 1767 Ayutthaya von den Burmesen eingenommen und vollständig zerstört wurde.


In Burma selbst gibt es immer weniger Birmanen! 
Rechnet man die Rohingya und andere nicht anerkannte Volksgruppen mit,  haben die schon lange keine 50% mehr. 
Details der letzten Volkszählung wurden bis heute nicht veröffentlicht.

----------

